

Why Does This Pair of Pants Cost $550? - cwan
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/29/fashion/29ROW.html?8dpc

======
delackner
I appreciate the beauty of perfect quality manufacturing of goods by hand,
when there is a real jump in quality that results from that human touch.

But hand-crafted and mass-produced are not the labels on the opposite ends of
some quality spectrum.

I could care less if something is mass-produced or not. The product you have
in your hands is either high quality or not, pleasing (to your eye and touch)
design or not.

The story behind how products are made is a fetish for the bored.

------
seanmcdonnell
"It is all about who else is wearing them, who designed them and who is
selling them."

